# Exhausting vertical wall of roots - big boxelder burl



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 13, 2016)

Removing this stump is...way too much work...or...this is going to be my most valuable hunk of burl, because I will have truly earned it.

Oh man, I'm up against a vertical wall of wood descending to the depths of the earth. I'm down about 24" from grade with the shovel...what a challenge.

Strange marks from pressure washing, here's my mountain to climb...errr burl to bear?


 
I don't know why photographs make it look so small and simple....if you walk up to this and try cutting a single root...you will comprehend the magnitude....darn roots seem to grow outward..and then you dig a little more to see they all take a dive...deep...as a solid mass..like the whole burl just descends to Asia.

I'm working on it. I want it out by Sunday if possible. 

This post of mine, on the awesome website woodbarter, is just a massive whiny complaint...which is considerably better than 5 minutes of facebook swill.

Actually disguised as a whiny-I-can't-do-it post....I'm going to share images and process for this monster. Fingers crossed I don't break before it breaks free.

Your comments are most helpful and your encouragement is most welcome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2016)

Probably why @justallan hooks them up and pulls them down standing. More leverage- trees- unfortunately for diggers are designed to stay standing upright......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 13, 2016)

Keep in mind, I have a cheap plastic gas line about 3' away...that I've already been fined for breaking. So, I have to dig by hand. To complicate things further...:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 13, 2016)

Yes, concrete and chain link as well...lol

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 13, 2016)

You have a hard job ahead. Good luck and keep hydrated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks like fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 13, 2016)

You are doing awesome! Yes it's lots of work but look at that awesome wood. Any chance of getting a truck near it and pulling on it with a chain?


----------



## DKMD (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks like a lot of work, but the burl looks really interesting.


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've chopped and hacked and smashed out concrete and cut the chain links out ...and I'm down far enough to crosscut this monster. The center is still a vertical wall of wood.
It's 51F for those with issues.

I'm looking for someone with a backhoe to pull it and put on my trailer... I have until Thursday to get all yard clean, fence repaired and landscape back in order.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2016)

It's been my experience that most FBE root balls are disappointing. That one has some degree of burl though and mine don't so maybe it'll give you something. I don't think on paper all your effort will have made sense, but that's not always what's most important. Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 17, 2016)

I agree the ratio of effort vs prize slab is poor. I can recoup if I just cut it in blocks as there are 10 large (16" squares) ..but if it doesn't break when removed I'm going for slabs.

Let's get the sucker out then cleaned up and pared down to what's left to mill and then speculate.

This property gave wonderful burls and I have a ton, literally, in storage..and what I've made and sold so far has been so rewarding that I'm taking this with me to enjoy in my next shop.
Thanks for being honest. I knew that going in..after washing noticed the likelihood of a separation of the two and damage/rot in one side.

I'm still in the PITA task,
Cheers


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2016)

Still might be some burly stuff in it, very cool to watch the progress.


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 22, 2016)

Progress report:
I did it. ...by myself, with a horizontal cut and wedges. 4 chains sharpened every 5 minutes. 




A complicated photo shows this monster was truly two separate pieces and fortunately so...since I cannot move even the small one.



 
Thought you might like this photo. 
The unforeseen though expected concrete-consistency Montana dirt. Eventually I cut through the dirt and rocks and ....uhm, exhausting.

Dragged everything off the lot. Good news is I found a mill (haven't called yet)
I'll snap a pic of what I claimed from the tree.
Fence fixed, yard clean, house ready for closing....me ...well, I'm not the vacation type but I could use a long nap.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 22, 2016)

Rockin' Burl! ....no wait that's, Rock in Burl.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## deltatango (Oct 22, 2016)

I tell you what. I've been there, done that. Sure feels good to have that part of it over doesn't it?

Good. Job!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 22, 2016)

Too tired to measure but, it's a 20' truck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 24, 2016)

Awesome, you have a prize and a lot of "stick to it"


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 24, 2016)

You have my respect!


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 25, 2016)

I was sort of moving this giant trunk with a nice crotch, clear boxelder with some light flame...and my neighbor who just returned from the maternity ward came out to help.
Winch broken; I simply attached block and tackle to winch with the rope end on his truck and zipped 1200lbs right in place.
Other neighbor watching for a week drove his 1941 tractor over and lifted the 2 root burls. (LOL, barely!)
-
I sold my cargo trailer yesterday for 2/3 cost of the 10k (weight, not price) trailer I've got my eye on.
-
The logs are home. I'll call this guy recommended with the big mill and start a thread in Processing titled what the heck do I do now!

Thanks everyone. Your support is invaluable.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm very independent but Montana really teaches you about community.

Here's the view from my commute home with boxelder....these lucky logs have an even more spectacular mountain view overlooking the Missouri River's prized fly-fishing corridor. If my vacuum chamber were an inch longer the handle for my landing net template would fit.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2016)

You worked for that one Walter. I hope it pays off for you big time.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 25, 2016)

And even if it's not all fire red inside box elder takes dyes very well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

